# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Когда вы влюбились впервые?

## Настя

Почти у каждого человека есть сентиментальная история о первой любви - что-то вроде "мы познакомились, когда мне было 3 года"  В этой теме предлагаю поделиться такими историями и обсудить: способны ли дети любить "по-настоящему"?

----------


## JAHolper

Мне было 3-5 лет и я ничего не помню.  Кроме того, что у неё было розовое платье, и сама она напоминала куклу барби. 
О, ещё я один раз вступился за неё в детском садике, под кроватью надавал пендюлей обидчику.
Тем не менее, всё время я проводил тогда с другой девочкой... :/

----------


## Mashulya

я познакомилась со своей "первой любовью" в детском саду)) его звали Андрей... к моему тогда сожалению, взаимностью он мне не отвечал, зато очень любил мою подружку Катю. Помню как-то раз перед тихим часом я поменяла её стульчик с одеждой, которыл стоял рядом с его стульчиком, на свой на что ни пойдёшь ради любви, пусть даже и в таком юном возрасте

----------


## Роман

Когда мне было четыре года, у меня была "настоящая свадьба". Моей "невесте" было пять, и всё было "по-настоящему": наши родители кричали нам "горько!", мы целовались, и потом нас торжественно объявляли мужем и женой.

----------


## Carlen

Ее звали Оля Кайнова. Нам было года по четыре. Но мне кажется это была только подготовка сознания к Первой любви. Потом ее звали Таня Рудова, нам было по одиннадцать, но любовь была безответной, и как мне кажется это тоже была подготовка, но уже организма к переживаниям. Затем ее опять звали Ольга, фамилию называть не буду - многие жодинцы могут знать ее заочно либо лично, нам было по 15. И это была настоящая Первая Любовь.

----------


## Роман

Ваша аватарка сбила меня с толку - и я уж подумал, что стал свидетелем признания в любви девушки к девушке  А, вообще, судя по всему, Ольга - это любимое женское имя у Вас

----------


## Carlen

На аватарке - просто манекен, кукла. Эту штуку можно использовать по-разному, но чаще всего она помогает при шитье различной одежды.
А любимые женские имена у меня - Елена, затем Анастасия и Екатерина, а Ольга относится к самым нелюбимым именам. Но это сейчас, а тогда мне было все равно, впрочем как и сейчас, но тогда я об этом не думал, а сейчас думаю.

----------


## Настя

Приятно узнать ,что моё имя у кого-то - любимое 

А я влюбилась впервые, когда мне было три с половиной годика. На свадьбе. Там был один дяденька - очень солидный и красивый, потому что в костюме. Вот он и украл моё маленькое сердечко

----------


## Carlen

И все же мне кажется что Первая Любовь заслуживает того, чтобы ее ассоциировали с реальными чувствами любви а не младенческими понятиями о плохом и хорошем. Не может она быть в дошкольном возрасте...

----------


## Роман

Если говорить о первой юношеской любви (или подростковой, может быть) - то тут следовало бы тему отдельную создать: с цитатами из классиков, с историями из реальной жизни и так далее.

----------


## Carlen

а чем эта тема плоха. И зачем цитаты классиков, пишем-то о себе и кто хочет.

----------


## Роман

Ну, если переживания маленького человека кажутся Вам недостаточно весомыми и серьёзными для обсуждения - как же можно обойтись без цитат классиков и реальных историй из жизни?

----------


## Carlen

Переживания человека в любом возрасте мне импонируют, если человек переживает за кого-то либо о чем-то, значит он не потерян для общества, и это заслуживает внимания и уважения. И если кто-то в своих высказываниях не может обойтись без цитат классиков, ради бога приводите эти самые цитаты, по крайней мере это говорит о начитанности и эрудированности, что само по себе очень хорошо.
Просто мне лично кажется что проку от большого количества тем нет. Лучше одна большая и полноценная тема чем много маленьких мало посещаемых в общем-то об одном и том же тем.

----------


## Droplya

какие страсти.))))

----------

